# how to arrange for summer training/project?



## cool_callis (Feb 12, 2008)

frndz..
as summer vreak r approaching , i m looking forward for any sort of summer project or training??
can u plz tell me how i can i arrange for summer training / project and what are the different possible sources?
i m currently in 2nd year doing b.tech in computer science stream


----------



## zorrotech2008 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey u can arrange for it either using ur own contacts at sm company.....or u can just call up companies and ask...if dey let people  do training in der company...however for dat ull need a letter from ur coll.....nd u know d best part is dat if it is a big company it will actually giv u a stipend for it........


----------



## Pathik (Jun 22, 2008)

Does this thing work in MU? Never heard of it here.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 22, 2008)

cool_callis said:


> frndz..
> as summer vreak r approaching , i m looking forward for any sort of summer project or training??
> can u plz tell me how i can i arrange for summer training / project and what are the different possible sources?
> i m currently in 2nd year doing b.tech in computer science stream


 Increase your experience with "HCL Career Development centers".
for more info log in on to:
www.hclcdc.in


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 23, 2008)

You can approach companies either with a letter from the college, or you can approach directly if you know anyone high up, or someone who can arrange it for you.


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 23, 2008)

in MU such  a thing is very difficult to achieve as firstly such a culture does not exist. and the college wont give u any leave for this so ur  attendence record might come in danger as companies usually look for interns for 2-3 months not possible with our 40 day break.

even then some students do find a way using their contacts to get a job for a month or so. it is rare but i know of ppl who hav done it and gotten nice cash. but rare cases.

Mu shuld change itss outlook and like iIITs and other western colleges have provision for  this.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2008)

I dont have any contacts. Will try to go thru the college way tho. Has any MU guy tried it before?


----------



## sharadji (Feb 27, 2009)

hi friends if u wanna pursue summer training or have any query regarding summer training contact us at :
*training@vserveglobal.com or call 9958208293 / 9717395392*

Or visit us at :
*www.vserveglobal.com/summer-training.html


----------



## multicoder (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,
I am checking newspapers and any online resources for new opportunities in the IT.I just came across with the IITs websites,they are seeking applications for summer internships.
Please check with all the IIT's websites.
All the best buddy!


----------

